# Sticky  The TC Top 100 Recommended Choral Works



## Air

*The TC Top 100 Recommended Choral Works*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Fauré: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"
11. Bach: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
15. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms 
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium
21. Britten: War Requiem
22. Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts "Requiem"
23. Mendelssohn: Elijah
24. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
25. Schubert: Mass No. 6
26. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
27. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
28. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
29. Brahms: Nänie
30. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
31. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
32. Vivaldi: Gloria
33. Bruckner: Te Deum
34. Barber: Agnus Dei
35. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
36. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
37. Haydn: The Seasons
38. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
39. Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust
40. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
41. Handel: Dixit Dominus
42. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
43. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
44. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
45. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
46. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
47. Schubert: Mass No. 2
48. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
49. Pärt: Te Deum
50. Charpentier: Te Deum
51. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
52. Rachmaninov: Vespers
53. Schubert: Mass No. 5
54. Mozart: Mass in C "Coronation"
55. Liszt: Christus
56. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
57. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl, BWV 198
58. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
59. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
60. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
61. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
62. Handel: Israel in Egypt
63. Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
64. Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
65. Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse"
66. Saint-Saëns: Requiem
67. Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 10
68. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
69. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
70. Bomtempo: Requiem
71. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
72. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
73. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
74. Stravinsky: Mass
75. Stravinsky: Les Noces
76. Duruflé: Requiem
77. Berio: Sinfonia
78. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
79. Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
80. Brahms: Schicksalslied
81. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
82. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore
83. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus
84. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé
85. Brian: Symphony No. 1
86. MacMillan: Seven Last Words From the Cross
87. Britten: Ceremony of Carols
88. Schubert: Psalm 23
89. Pärt: Berliner Messe
90. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
91. Poulenc: Gloria
92. Ligeti: Requiem
93. Berlioz: Te Deum
94. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
95. Delius: Sea Drift
96. Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
97. Haydn, M.: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo
98. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
99. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z. 328 "Ode to Saint Cecilia"
100. Haydn: Mass No. 10 "Missa in tempore belli"

A big thanks to member *mmsbls* for doing an incredible job! :tiphat:


----------



## Air

*Honorable mentions (alphabetical order)*

Adams: El Niño
Alkan: Funeral March on the Death of a Parrot
Bach: Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80
Bach: Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147
Bach: Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht, BWV 105
Bach: Aus der Tiefen rufe ich, Herr, zu dir, BWV 131
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Bach: Nun Komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 599
Barber: Prayers of Kierkegaard
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bartók: Cantata Profana
Beethoven: Mass in C
Bernstein: Mass
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Brahms: Geistliches Lied
Britten: Hymn to St. Cecilia
Bruckner: Helgoland
Bruckner: Mass No. 3
Carissimi: Jephte
Cherubini: Messe Solennelle No. 2
Cherubini: Requiem in D minor
Cipriano de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Delius: Songs of Sunset
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Dufay: Isorhythmic Motets
Durante: De Lamentatione Jeremiiae Prophetae
Dvořák: Requiem
Dvořák: Te Deum
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie
Elgar: The Black Knight
Fauré: Messe basse
Finzi: Lo, the full, final sacrifice
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
Gesualdo: Moro lasso al mio duolo
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Górecki: Szeroka Woda
Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile
Handel: L'allegro, Il penseroso
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Jephtha
Handel: Saul
Haydn: Stabat Mater
Hildegard of Bingen: Vespers
Hildegard of Bingen: Ordo Virtutum
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
Isaac: Missa De Apostolis
Liszt: Ave Verum Corpus
Liszt: Psalm 13
Liszt: Psalm 137
Liszt: Via Crucis
Lully: Benedictus
Martinu: Gilgamesh
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2
Mondonville: In exitu Israel
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de Dominica
Orff: Carmina Burana
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Da pacem Domine
Pärt: Magnificat
Pärt: St. John Passion
Penderecki: Te Deum
Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
Purcell: Welcome to All the Pleasures Z. 339 "Ode on St. Cecilia's Day"
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rameau: Les Grands Motets
Saint-Saëns: Oratorio de Noël
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
Schumann: Der Rose Pilgerfahrt
Sculthorpe: Requiem
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar"
Stockhausen: Stimmung
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Threni
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tippett: A Child of Our Time
Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
Vaughan Williams: A Cotswold Romance
Verdi, etc.: Messa per Rossini
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis
Vine: Symphony No. 6
Vivaldi: Magnificat
Webern: Cantata No. 2

*Let's give a huge round of applause to everyone who participated*: Air, An Die Freude, Art Rock, Aksel, ComposerOfAvantGarde, Conor71, dmg, Dodecaplex, emiellucifuge, HarpsichordConcerto, Huilunsoittaja, jalex, jhar26, joen_cph, Klavierspieler, kv466, Lisztian, Llyranor, mmsbls, NightHawk, peeyaj, pjang23, ProudSquire, Rapide, science, Sofronitsky, StlukesguildOhio, tdc, Trout, Xaltotun, and the support of many others!


----------

